# Longleat camping



## 111757 (Apr 28, 2008)

LONGLEAT CAMPING. Sorry this is short notice, but want to go to visit Longleat this Thursday. Can't find any rallies around area, but new at this, so may not be looking in the right place!! Does anyone advise any sites to stay that is not to far from longleat, and not too difficult access for our motorhome. Thanks Helen


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

The Caravan Club has a site on the Longleat Estate. £21.30 2pers +Hup Non members+£7.

John


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi
There is a Caravan Club site at Longleat although it may be booked up. There is also Seven Acres Camping Site which is about 5 miles away from Longleat and also Brokerswood Country Park but that is a bit further away.
Sonja


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You might get a pitch at the Cc site at Longleat - I know it's probably booked up, but all those tuggers who book up weeks in advance & don't show may leave a spare space or 2 at the last minute. Also the weather forecast is grim for the weekend - another reason for no-shows! Try calling the site...... :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You couldn't get closer at the CC site at Longleat- one minute walk to the Safari Bus stop, 3 minutes to the house and the rest of the attractions in between. There's also the park to walk around when everyone else has gone home at night.

I'd advise using the double decker safari bus rather than your own van to go round the safari park. The driver's commentary is very good indeed and you run no risk of getting parts of the van ripped off if you choose to go through the monkey section - a loss if you don't.

The site is a big one and there were empty pitches when we were there but it looked like they could always fit in another. It's a very pleasant site and worth the money for sheer convenience alone.

G


----------



## 111757 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for advice. Unfortunately too late for longleat campsite, but got in at brokerswood and it was lovely. Thanks Helen


----------

